# John Deere 250 skid steer?..



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone run a John Deere 250? I'm looking at a 2003 model with 900 hours. Has cab and heat from factory.

Thinking I'd pair it with a 8th push box.

Anyone have any reviews on Deere skids?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Nobody??????


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

The tree service I worked for in college had a 250 then a 260 deere. They were good machines I don't remember many issues with them. Cab and heat will be great, you will be more than comfortable in a sweatshirt. They just had a 7'6" blade on their loaders.

I like the low hours but what is the asking price? I bought an 04 NH LS180 in 2007 with 900 hrs for $18,000 for reference. The 180 is a little larger than 250 deere.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

we have 7 jd skid steers-the only ones that have given us problems are the new d-series. the old ones seem pretty tough. If the machine does not have 2-speed drive i think you should keep looking because you will regret not having the production capabilities.


----------

